# Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November




> *Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???​*
> *Fakten/Ablauf*
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan von der FDP - Bundestagsfraktion hat nun ja auf dem bayrischen Landesfischereitag in Donauwörth in ihrer Rede öffentlich gemacht, dass sie als Präsidentin des durch Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF entstehenden DAFV zur Verfügung stehen würde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Darf ich meine Meinung zur FDP hier kundtun?  

Ok, ich lass es.

Aber, warum sollte Frau Dr. aus der breiten Massen von Inkompetenz herausstechen?

*gelöscht*


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hier gehts NUR und ausschliesslich um Politik im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Verbänden - bitte regelkonform das parteipolitische außen vor lassen.

Dafür gibts geeignetere Plattformen.
Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts NUR und ausschliesslich um Politik im Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Verbänden - bitte regelkonform das parteipolitische außen vor lassen.
> 
> Dafür gibts geeignetere Plattformen.
> Danke.



Den Grossteil gelöscht.

Aber Frau Dr. wird sicherlich vom Verband entsprechend geimpft worden sein.
Anders kann man sich die Zusage und anschliessende verweigerung nicht erklären.
Oder entsprechender Pressesprecher hat über seine Kompetenzen gehandelt/ die Zusage gegeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Wie bei VDSF oder DAV nun halt auch bei der gewünschten zukünftigen Präsidentin:
Bei Kommunikationsverweigerung bleiben eben immer nur Spekulationen - leider................


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Oder entsprechender Pressesprecher hat über seine Kompetenzen gehandelt/ die Zusage gegeben.


Dann hätte er das schon beim näxten Anruf von mir (von zig Anrufen und Mails) ja problemlos richtig stellen können.

Und alles wär paletti gewesen...


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hallo Thomas,

ein richtungsweisendes Posting.

Glückwunsch. Weiter so ...

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Danke ;-))


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Eventuell ist sie ja auch nur wegen eventuell vorhandener Inkompetenz überarbeitet...

Nein, mal im ernst. Sie wird die Zusage ohne Hintergundwissen über die Situation Verbände/ AB getätigt haben. Und jetzt hat man sie vermutlich zurückgepfiffen und ihr ein Kontaktverbot zum AB auferlegt...Naja, und ohne Rückgrat kommt man aus der Nummer nicht raus. In der Politik gibt es halt die BILD Zeitung die gefürchtet ist, da hat sie wohl gedacht die kümmern sich nicht um so ein Thema- aber da kannte sie das AB nicht. Hier wird nichts vergessen und positives wie negatives öffentlich gemacht- und das ist gut so. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie das Thema Fusion/ Frau Dr. FDP ausgeht. Sie wird in meinen Augen den jetzigen Funktionären als Marionette dienen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Schön wäre es, wenn sie mich/uns zeitnah von dem Gegenteil überzeugen würde. Aber wer glaubt's? Und mal ehrlich, ich glaube die wird sich um uns Angler und unsere Probleme einen Dreck kümmern- wir können sie nämlich nicht in den China-Club nach Berlin einladen und ihr zu wenig Rampenlicht garantieren. Dazu sind wir zu unbedeutend... Das ist meine ehrliche (und leider traurige) Meinung!

Danke an das AB für die Veröffentlichung und das gewohnte "wadenbeissen" bei diesem Thema!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hi,

falls es der Letzte noch nicht verstanden hat: Thomas hat heute (auch nach außen) entschieden, dass er - für den Fall dass die Fusion klappt - auch weiterhin, und dann auch gegen die designierte neue Präsidentin, einen vollen Konfrontationskurs fahren will. 
Das iat soweit okay und dient der Klarheit.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls es der Letzte noch nicht verstanden hat: Thomas hat heute (auch nach außen) entschieden, dass er - für den Fall dass die Fusion klappt - auch weiterhin, und dann auch gegen die designierte neue Präsidentin, einen vollen Konfrontationskurs fahren will.
> Das iat soweit okay und dient der Klarheit.
> ...


 
Danke für die Aufklärung Fischer am Inn...:q. 

Solange es dann im Verband weiterhin fast nur gegen uns Angler und um persönliche Ziele, Eitelkeiten und was weiß ich nicht alles geht, unterstütze ich Ihnen gerne dabei! Danke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Thomas hat heute (auch nach außen) entschieden, dass er - für den Fall dass die Fusion klappt - auch weiterhin, und dann auch gegen die designierte neue Präsidentin, einen vollen Konfrontationskurs fahren will.



ÄÄÄhhhh - stimmt nicht....

Ich habe nirgends was von Konfrontation geschrieben..

Nur die Fakten des bisherigen "Interviewablaufes" dargestellt und meine Meinung dazu..

Musste ich ja, nachdem wir schon berichtet hatten und die Fragen veröffentlicht ..

Hat aber ja nix mit Konfrontation zu tun, wenn man aufzeigt wie (zukünftige) Amtsträger handeln, wenn sie Fragen gestellt kriegen..

Das sollte schliesslich jeder wissen, der das mit seinen Beiträgen bezahlt..........

Sie hätte ja einfach nur das Interview absagen müssen - und alles wär kein Thema..

Versprechen zu antworten und dann so zu handeln -  darf und soll sich jeder seine Gedanken selber machen..

Zudem wirds eh keinen einheitlichen Verband geben, da der erste Landesverband mit dem LSFV-NDS schon öffentlich angekündigt hat, bei dieser "Fusion" dann auszutreten. 

Von mindestens 2 weiteren VDSF- und einem DAV- Landesverband weiss ich, dass da zumindest drüber diskutiert wird.

Daher muss man eh mal abwarten, bis das Hauen und Stechen und die Schuldzuweisungen nach dem 16./17. vorbei sind - wie immer das da ausgeht und wie lange das immer dauern mag..


Und bis dahin ist wichtig, dass Angler mitkriegen, wie eine designierte Präsidentin mit Versprechen umgeht.. 


Vor allem ist das auch wichtig* vor* den Abstimmungen am 16/17.....

Dass nachher niemand sagen kann, es wäre nicht bekannt gewesen..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hi Thomas

wenn Du  ernsthaft glauben würdest, dass nach Deinem heutigen Satement wirklich noch Kommunikation möglich ist, dann würde ich Dir ein "Grundlagenseminar Kommunikation" empfehlen.

Nachdem mir aber klar ist, dass Du nicht so daneben bist, verbuchen wir das unter "vorgestanzte Rhetorik" und genau das wirst Du dann auch zurück bekommen, denn das ist die Folge von gestörter Kommunikation.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> denn das ist die Folge von gestörter Kommunikation.


So sehe ich das auch, gestörte Kommunikation, wenn man Zusagen zur Beantwortung von Fragen nicht einhält..

Wenn Funktionäre meinen, solche Präsidenten zu brauchen, dürfen sie die ja gerne wählen.

Spricht für sich........

Und daher MUSS solches Verhalten öffentlich gemacht werden..


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Und was mir zugegeben auch gefällt, sind die Ergebnisse des Anglerboards auf der ersten Seite, wenn man nach Dr. Happach-Kasan googelt..
;-)))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hi Thomas

Schön wenn Du Dich freust. Mir erschließt sich zwar nicht ganz der Grund Deiner Freude. Du hast ja die Möglichkeit , Deine Gedanken und Konzepte hin zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan positiv zu kommunizieren, mit dem heutigen Tag ohne zwingenden Grund gekappt.
Aber wenn Dir diese Perspektive gefällt, warum nicht?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Lazarus (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was mir zugegeben auch gefällt, sind die Ergebnisse des Anglerboards auf der ersten Seite, wenn man nach Dr. Happach-Kasan googelt..
> ;-)))



Any publicity is good publicity #d
Aber wenns Klicks bringt... Schließlich muss heute jeder sehen wo er bleibt, nicht wahr?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Ob das nun unbedingt für Frau Dr. gute Publicity ist??
Will ich nicht beurteilen ..
;-))

Mich freut schlicht, dass so ihr Verhalten einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich werden kann..



> Du hast ja die Möglichkeit , Deine Gedanken und Konzepte hin zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan positiv zu kommunizieren, mit dem heutigen Tag ohne zwingenden Grund gekappt.



Häääää???

Wenn Frau Dr. nach über 4 Monaten nicht zu einer Antwort ODER einer Absage fähig ist, habe ich die Kommunikation gekappt, wenn ich ihr Verhalten öffentlich mache??

Was rauchst Du denn??

Ich hab sie lange genug verteidigt, oft genug nachgefragt und mehr als einmal betont, dass wir mit oder ohne Antworten veröffentlichen werden..

Sie hat sich auf Kommunikationsverweigerung zurückgezogen und passt ja daher gut zum VDSF/DAFV..

Wenngleich es glücklicherweise keinen einheitlichen Bundesverband unter dem Dach des VDSF/DFV geben wird, da das die Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative in ihrem K(r)ampf um Pfründe, Macht und Pöstchen der Lächerlichkeit schon preisgegeben haben und erste große Landesverbände schon öffentlich erklärt haben, das Trauerspiel so nicht mitzumachen....

Wenn Frau Dr. das mitmachen will, darf sie doch gerne ......


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Thomas,

im Schnelldurchgang:

Kommunikation hat eine Sachebene 
und hat eine personale Ebene.

Wenn die personale Ebene gestört ist (unabhängig von der Frage wr daran Schuld hat), dann funzt es auf der Sachebene nicht mehr (auch wenn es verbal anders dargestellt wird - man ist ja intelligent genug das zu tarnen).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Sie hat sich ja mit der von ihr freiwillig gewählten Kommunikationsverweigerung in meinen Augen eh selber disqualifiziert - sowohl in Bezug auf sachliches wie persönliches....

Und das betrifft ja nicht nur die Kommunikation mit uns - Sie hat sich außer in Bayern ja auch bei keinem Landesverband vorgestellt, war nicht mal in Papenburg, wo alle ja anwesend waren.

Sie kanns also nicht oder sie wills nicht....

Und ist in meinen Augen daher eh nicht als Präsidentin für Angler geeignet..

Für den VDSF/DAFV schon, das will ich nicht abstreiten, da passt sie wohl ganz gut hin..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> im Schnelldurchgang:
> 
> ...



Das ist im Grunde richtig, jedoch unterschlägst Du einen wesentlichen Aspekt.

Wenn jemand auf Grund einer gestörten personalen Ebene sagt:" Mit Dir rede ich über diese Angelegenheit/ grundsätzlich nicht " dann ist das absolut in Ordnung. 

Wenn jemand jedoch ohne Angabe von Gründen nicht kommuniziert oder, wie im Fall Happach-Kasan bei jeder Nachfrage die Kommunikation zusagt, aber ebenso permanent verweigert, dann ist das ein charakterloses und unverschämtes Verhalten und eine der höchsten Stufen der Provokation. Und wenn so jamnd auch noch Volksvertreter ist, dann weiß man wieso es in Deutschland an allen Ecken und Enden brennt.

Solche Charaktere gehören weder in die Politik noch in irgendein öffentliches Amt, denn deren Handeln dient offenbar einzig und alleine der Selbstdarstellung und der Befriedigung persönlicher Bedürfnisse und/oder Befindlichkeiten. In der Politik wie im Verbandswesen.


----------



## Jose (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Und wenn so jamnd auch noch Volksvertreter ist, dann weiß man wieso es in Deutschland an allen Ecken und Enden brennt...




genau.
und deshalb vertreten staubsaugervertreter auch keine staubsauger sondern verkaufen die.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Jose schrieb:


> genau.
> und deshalb vertreten staubsaugervertreter auch keine staubsauger sondern verkaufen die.




Steilvorlage und................. Tooooooor !!:m


----------



## Honeyball (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

War doch klar, dass die Argumentation wieder gegen Thomas und seine Veröffentlichung von Tatsachen geht, sobald es an plausiblen Argumenten zugunsten der verschuldenden Verbandsperson(en) mangelt.#d

Ich habe zuerst in fast allen Dingen versucht, sie anhand ihrer Fachkompetenz zu bewerten und dabei ist sie verdammt positiv weggekommen. Angefangen zu wundern hab ich mich nach Papenburg und zum ersten Mal entsetzt war ich nach ihrer  bayerischen Kochtopffischerwerbeveranstaltung. Und selbst da habe ich noch an Diplomatie und rhetorisches Geschick einer Politikerin geglaubt, obwohl sich die ungeschickte Hinhalterei seitens ihrer Mitarbeiter immer deutlicher abzeichnete.
Wenn ich jetzt noch irgendein positives Argument für sie konstruieren müsste (denn das tut hier ja keiner, solange ihren Befürwortern wieder mal nicht mehr einfällt, als auf Thomas rumzuhacken), dann höchstens dies, dass sie genügend Weitsicht hat, um abzuschätzen, dass die Initiative pro DAFV scheitern wird bzw. schon gescheitert ist und sie sich mit jeglichen Äußerungen als designierte Präsidentin eines zukünftig wohl nicht existenten Verbandes der absoluten Lächerlichkeit preisgeben würde. Dabei wäre es ihr wahrscheinlich egal, solange es nur um Angler und Angelverbände geht, weil sie sehr gut abschätzen wird, dass das dortige wirklich interessierte Klientel relativ klein ist im Vergleich zu allen anderen rund um das Gesamtthema Fischerei, das sie politisch vertritt. Mit Nichtssagen und Totschweigen kommt sie mit einem blauen Auge davon und wird in der Anglerschaft genauso schnell wieder in Vergessenheit geraten sein wie sie aus dem plötzlichen Nichts aufgetaucht ist. Und genau damit begründen, dass der Verband, dem sie vorsitzen soll, vielleicht nie existieren wird, könnte sie eine Absage der Fragenbeantwortung auch nicht, ohne das ohnehin schon mehr als rigide Fusionitischaos noch mehr zur Farce werden zu lassen.

Das wäre für mich der einzige andere Grund, der ihr Verhalten in Gänze rechtfertigen würde und damit das einzige Gegenargument zu Thomas indirektem Vorwurf mangelhater Kommunikationskompetenz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Und genau damit begründen, dass der Verband, dem sie vorsitzen soll, vielleicht nie existieren wird, könnte sie eine Absage der Fragenbeantwortung auch nicht, ohne das ohnehin schon mehr als rigide Fusionitischaos noch mehr zur Farce werden zu lassen.
> 
> Das wäre für mich der einzige andere Grund, der ihr Verhalten in Gänze rechtfertigen würde und damit das einzige Gegenargument zu Thomas indirektem Vorwurf mangelhater Kommunikationskompetenz



Rechtfertigen nicht, verständlicher machen....


----------



## labralehn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hat man hier versucht ein Kartenhaus zu bauen und eine leichte Prise genügte, um das Haus zum Einsturz zu bringen?

Gut, dass die richtige(n) die A-Karte(n) aus dem Haufen Karten zog(en)?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Hat man hier versucht ein Kartenhaus zu bauen und eine leichte Prise genügte, um das Haus zum Einsturz zu bringen?



Frau Dr. wird schon wissen, was sie sich davon verspricht, mit einem Haufen aus Bundesverbänden und (w)irrer Initiative zu kooperieren, der nun über 2 Jahre (Kon)Fusionsk(r)ampf bewiesen hat, dass ihm jegliche Kompetenz, Kommunikationsbereitschaft, Weitblick, angelpolitische Zielrichtung, Ehrlichkeit und Information gegenüber Anglern und Öffentlichkeit fehlt..

Zumindest ein Landesverband hat das ja auch schon gemerkt und lobenswerterweise entsprechend klar gehandelt und sich auch öffentlich  positioniert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

Und genau diese Weitsicht und vor allem offene Information und Mitnahme der Angler des LSFV-NDS fehlt den (Kon)Fusionären und der Frau Dr. im Hinblick auf die Angler vollständig......


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich der einzige andere Grund, der ihr Verhalten in Gänze rechtfertigen würde und damit das einzige Gegenargument zu Thomas indirektem Vorwurf mangelhater Kommunikationskompetenz.



Definitiv Nein.

Für mich ist das kein Grund und auch keine Rechtfertigung, sondern schlicht zu wenig Ar$ch in der Hose um Tacheles zu reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Ob das zu wenig Arsxx in der Hose ist, oder ob sich da schlicht im Schlechten zusammen gefunden hat, was zusammen gehört und daher in unsäglicher Weise mittels Kommunikatiosverweigerung (ja auch gegenüber den meisten Verbänden, wo sie sich ja nicht vorgestellt hat- Sie war ja nur in Bayern, nicht in Papenburg, wo (fast) alle Landesverbände anwesend waren) versucht durchzudrücken, was kein vernünftig denkender Mensch so wollen kann, darüber kann man sicher spekulieren - und man darf auch spekuleren, wie immer bei Kommunikationsverweigerern....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

PS.
Wer auf die von uns gestellten Fragen nicht antworten kann oder will, hat sich eh schon selber disqualifiziert als Vertreter für die Angler und macht damit eindeutig klar, dass es ihm/ihr nur darum geht, Besitzstände für die Bewirtschafter/Verbände zu wahren und Angler weiter abzuzocken (siehe auch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, für die auch mehrfach Beiträge für Landes- wie Bundesverbände abkassiert werden..)


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Überarbeitet, Inkompetenz, Ignoranz ....... Suche sich jeder aus, was ihm gefällt.
Viele unserer "Vertreter" haben den Kontakt zur Basis verloren und glänzen mit fachlichem und auch sachlichem Blabla
Das wir als Anglerschaft in Deutschland keine Lobby haben, ist nicht erst seit Heute bekannt. Wenn dann die Verbände, die uns eigentlich vertreten sollen, an uns vorbei Ihr eigenes Ding machen wird es um so schlimmer. 
Warum eigentlich Übernahme des DAV ?#q
Ist der VDSF dazu in der Lage? Finanziell wohl nicht, ist wohl nur politisch motiviert !
Anstatt tatsächlich die Anglerschaft zu einigen und damit deutlich zu stärken wird diese, zum jetzigen Sachstand, geteilt.
Wenn es überhaupt möglich ist, dann lieber einen kompletten Neustart, ohne wenn und aber, vorallem mit neuem Personal.
Hier ist in der Vergangenheit schon genug Potenzial vernichtet und Chancen vertan worden, Sorry, insbesondere an die, die es tatsächlich ernst meinen, aber das wird nichts .. Nicht so


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Überarbeitet, Inkompetenz, Ignoranz ....... Suche sich jeder aus, was ihm gefällt.
> Viele unserer "Vertreter" haben den Kontakt zur Basis verloren und glänzen mit fachlichem und auch sachlichem Blabla
> Das wir als Anglerschaft in Deutschland keine Lobby haben, ist nicht erst seit Heute bekannt. Wenn dann die Verbände, die uns eigentlich vertreten sollen, an uns vorbei Ihr eigenes Ding machen wird es um so schlimmer.
> Warum eigentlich Übernahme des DAV ?#q
> ...




Guten Morgen,

"Übernahme" dies wurde bereits erklärt bzw. versucht zu klären.
Ein kompletter neuer Verband ist auf grund diverser Altlasten, aus steuerlichen und finanziellen Gründen nicht möglich.

Die für alle günstigste Variante ist eine Übernahme.

Auf Richtigkeit gebe ich keine Gewähr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Die Fusion durch Übernahme (nichts anderes ist das juristisch, auch wenn jetzt der DAV  immer noch von Verschmelzung spricht) ist nur notwendig, weil das der VDSF so wollte, um nicht neu den Status als Naturschutzverband beantragen zu müssen..

Der mit den vorgelegten und jetzt unverändert abzustimmenden Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag dennoch gefährdet ist..

Und selbstverständlich wäre ein neuer Verband ganz locker zu gründen.

Die ganzen ungeklärten Altlasten (Haushalte im Minus, VDSF-GmbH, zu niedrig angesetzte Beiträge etc.) vreschwinden ja nicht durch diese Art der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV, sondern werden da ja summiert!!!

Und das ist ja beileibe nicht alleine meine Befürchtung, der ich ja auch in den Fragen an Dr. Happach-Kasan Ausdruck gab, das sieht ja der LSFV-NDS mit seinem Präsidenten/Präsidium genauso..

Der ja unser Fragen beantwortet hat und damit bewiesen, dass das ganz locker gehen kann - wenn man wollte.................


----------



## Fischer am Inn (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Hi



			
				Revilo62;3740889
Wenn es überhaupt möglich ist schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine gar nicht so unwahrscheinliche Option nach dem 17.11.
> Es ist ja auf Grund der Erklärung Nds klar, dass eine volle Fusion nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Nur, wo ist dann das personelle Angebot derer, die etwas ganz Neues wollen? Bisher war es nicht möglich auch nur 7 Leute zu finden, die so eine neue Organisation gründen wollen.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Fusion durch Übernahme (nichts anderes ist das juristisch, auch wenn jetzt der DAV  immer noch von Verschmelzung spricht) ist nur notwendig, weil das der VDSF so wollte, um nicht neu den Status als Naturschutzverband beantragen zu müssen..
> 
> Der mit den vorgelegten und jetzt unverändert abzustimmenden Entwürfen von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag dennoch gefährdet ist..
> 
> ...



Sehe ich anders.
Mit Altlasten sind auch die Angestellten gemeint.
Es käme bei einer Neugründung z.B. sicherlich zu arbeitsrechtlichen Problemen.
Auch die Eintragung ins vereinsregister ist sicherlich teurer als diese Übernahme.
Aber ich bin da kein Fachmann für. kenn da nur einiges aus dem Arbeitsrecht bezüglich Firmen übernahme etc.

Ist aber Offtopic


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



			
				Sharpo schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich anders.
> Mit Altlasten sind auch die Angestellten gemeint.
> Es käme bei einer Neugründung z.B. sicherlich zu arbeitsrechtlichen Problemen.
> Auch die Eintragung ins vereinsregister ist sicherlich teurer als diese Übernahme.



Und?

Das sind die Altlasten der Bewirtschafterverbände VDSF/DAFV und DAV - Was geht das mich als Angler an, dass die nicht vernünftig arbeiten und wirtschaften????

Entweder ändern die sich dahin, dass sie endlich Angler vertreten..

Was aber mit dem augenblicklichen Prozedere, vorgelegter Satzung und Vertrag sowie dem Personal ja unmöglich ist. Das ist nur das fortschreiben des elenden, anglerfeindlichen Status Quo..

Oder sie machen es wie die lobenswerte Ausnahme, der LSFV-NDS...

Ob der aber willens oder in der Lage ist, da zukünftig zielführend zu arbeiten und andere anglerfreundliche(re) Verbände und Funktionäre zum mitmachen bewegen zu können, das wird man sehen..

Sicher ist ja nur, dass mit den jetzigen Akteuren beider Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative für Angler in dieser (w)irren (Kon)Fusion nichts besser wird - nur schlimmer und am Ende teurer........


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

Eine Neugründung kann keine Altlasten haben,vielleicht moralisch, aber nicht rechtlich, ist in der Wirtschaft durchaus gängige Praxis.
Emotional für die Betroffenen nachvollziehbar, juristisch aber i.O.
Wer bezahlt denn aber den jetzigen Stand der Verhandlungen, 
WIR !!!
Nicht nur mit unseren Beiträgen sondern auch mit dem Verlust von Glaubwürdigkeit und möglicherweise mit Rechten.
Zur Findung von Personen, die das Umsetzen, fragt Euch doch mal, warum dies so schwer ist, das hat wohl kaum was mit Bequemlichkeit zu tun, dies kommt auch aus mehr oder weniger schlechten Erfahrungen. Wie bekannt, können Diskussionen und Tagungen manipuliert werden und " Einzelne" zum Schweigen gebracht werden, obwohl sie bei einiger Überlegung mit ihren Meinungen Recht haben könnten, wenn man mal darüber nachdenken möchte. Es scheitert eben oft an " Holzköpfen" oder am für sich durchorganisierten "Wasserkopf", ist zwar vielleicht naiv, aber hier sollte im Interesse der Masse der persönliche Vorteil hintenan gestellt werden ( ist aber nicht zu erwarten)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Es scheitert eben oft an " Holzköpfen" oder am für sich durchorganisierten "Wasserkopf", ist zwar vielleicht naiv, aber hier sollte im Interesse der Masse der persönliche Vorteil hintenan gestellt werden ( ist aber nicht zu erwarten)


Und ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Dafür ist der LSFV-NDS zu loben, dass er einen Kulturwandel eingeleitet hat, mit Information und dem Beginn des mitnehmens der Angler..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369

Das gehört unterstützt.. 

Das elende Gewürge und der K(r)ampf der jetzigen Akteuren beider Bundesverbände und der (w)irren Initiative für Angler sowie der designierten Präsidentin in dieser (w)irren (Kon)Fusion, das muss man als Angler bekämpfen und öffentlich machen, was da geschieht....


----------



## smithie (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS.
> Wer auf die von uns gestellten Fragen nicht antworten kann oder will, hat sich eh schon selber disqualifiziert als Vertreter für die Angler und macht damit eindeutig klar, dass es ihm/ihr nur darum geht, Besitzstände für die Bewirtschafter/Verbände zu wahren und Angler weiter abzuzocken (siehe auch Doppel/Mehrfachmitgliedschaften, für die auch mehrfach Beiträge für Landes- wie Bundesverbände abkassiert werden..)


Autsch... jeder der nicht mit Dir spricht ist böse?? #d

Bist Du eigentlich "organisierter" Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



> Autsch... jeder der nicht mit Dir spricht ist böse??


Nö, nur der/diejenige wie die Frau Dr., die zuerst zusagt und verspricht Fragen zu beantworten und das dann nicht macht..

Aber das passt ja wie gesagt eh wie angegossen zu der Trümmertruppe um die Bundesverbände und die (w)irre Initiative.

Da lobt man sich dann Verbände wie den LSFV-NDS, der schlicht in der Praxis beweist, dass man Fragen auch ganz einfach beantworten kann, Angler informieren und mitnehmen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*

;-)))

Wir hatten ja die Tage mehrmals darauf hingewiesen, dass im Terminkalender von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zwar Termine zu Geburtstagen  und Kirchenbesuchen stehen, aber der Termin zur (un)wichtigen (Kon)Fusionshauptversammlung von VDSF und DAV am 17.11. bis dato noch nicht....

Obwohl diese Einladung laut dem Protokoll der beiden geschäftsführenden Präsidien schon lange raus war (25.10. stand das ja im Protokoll)..

Nun hat entweder Frau Dr. selber oder einer ihrer Mitarbeiter das wohl bemerkt (ob die mitlesen hier??) und nachgebessert..

Nu steht der Termin drin - spät aber doch....

Da dürfen sich nun die Verantwortlichen für das Fusionschaos aus beiden Bundesverbänden und der 
(w)irren Initiative also nun freuen, dass ihre ausgemauschelte designierte Präsidentin sie mit ihrer Anwesenheit  zumindest mal beehren wird..

Nachdem sie es ja bisher immer vermieden hatte, sich allen Landesverbänden/Funktionären vorzustellen (wie das beim Fischereitag in Papenburg z. B leicht möglich gewesen wäre), wird sie nun zumindest persönlich anwesend sein.

Ob sie sich den Delegierten *VOR *der Wahl auch vorstellt, ihre Ziele und Zielrichtung erläutert, damit die Delegierten auch wissen, auf was und wen sie sich einlassen  - Oder ob sie weiterhin den Weg der Kommunikationsverweigerung gehen wird, wird sich dann zeigen müssen...

Vorhersagen dazu sind nicht möglich, wie immer bei Kommunikationsverweigerern leider nur Spekulationen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem sie es ja bisher immer vermieden hatte, sich allen Landesverbänden/Funktionären vorzustellen (wie das beim Fischereitag in Papenburg z. B leicht möglich gewesen wäre), wird sie nun zumindest persönlich anwesend sein.



Sagst Du so.

Was meinst Du was alles in meinem Terminkalender steht. Manches nur damit ich daran denke, rechtzeitig verhindert zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Dr. Happach-Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent???*



			
				Thomas9904;3754139Ob sie sich den Delegierten [B schrieb:
			
		

> VOR [/B]der Wahl auch vorstellt, ihre Ziele und Zielrichtung erläutert, damit die Delegierten auch wissen, auf was und wen sie sich einlassen -


 
Dadurch, dass ja die vielen ungelösten Probleme und Fragen erst nach der Fusion durch den dann eventuell neuen Verband geklärt werden sollen, gehe ich davon aus, dass auch die Ziele und Zielrichtungen erst nach der Fusion festgelegt werden #q. Somit wird es dann wohl - wenn überhaupt - bei einem "Guten Tag" bleiben.


----------

